# Lion Brand Homespun



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Has anyone used Lion Brand Homespun for knitting? I found a Michael's where it was on sale, loved a color and decided to buy it. A woman in line waiting for checkout and I started to talk and she told me that she tried to crochet with it and almost gave up. Another woman said the same thing, that it was difficult to work with and snagged easily. Both women said they would never buy it again. They are both crocheters if that makes a difference. I will be knitting with it.

Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Emell...you will varying opinions of Homespun. I just finished a knit scarf and no problem. Last year my first was, a circular crocheted afghan. Yes, a little hard to get used to, but I moved to a hook one or two sizes up and that worked for me, but then, an afghan has no size, per se. If you have trouble crocheting with it , stretch your piece a little and the holes are clearly there.
I still like Homespun and use it for shawls/lapghans. Haven't seen another yarn that has the color mixtures it has...lovely. Hildy... :thumbup:  Try it while it's on sale.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Emell said:


> Has anyone used Lion Brand Homespun for knitting? I found a Michael's where it was on sale, loved a color and decided to buy it. A woman in line waiting for checkout and I started to talk and she told me that she tried to crochet with it and almost gave up. Another woman said the same thing, that it was difficult to work with and snagged easily. Both women said they would never buy it again. They are both crocheters if that makes a difference. I will be knitting with it.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


Hi Emell,
I have used Homespun many times. I found that using a larger needle (size 10) helps. I just posted a caplet I knitted. You can check under EdithAnn & see if you like this. Also, I have made hats & scarves too. Good luck with your knitting...


----------



## patricia fiore (Aug 19, 2011)

hi i've used homespun for many a scarf, even used it with a ribbon yarn and it knit up beautifully. i agree with the others tho about using a larger size. i've used mostly 11's . But with the two yarns i used a 13. came out swell! good luck to you and grab it while its on sale.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm with the others...with needles sz 11-13 and above it's a very easy knit. The yarn CAN be a bit splitty but you soon get used to it and minutely adjust your stitch technique to avoid that. My first project was with Homespun and I survived! It's full of yarn over holes but other than that it looks great. I have several projects on the books with the Homespun yarns...I love it!!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I like the Homespun myself, but I would agree that you need to use a slightly larger hook. A trick I used to keep it from sticking to itself so much (which is what I found annoying) was that I put a little hand lotion on my hands and just lightly rubbed the yarn as it was coming up to the needles/hook to be worked. I know you then have to wash everything and it does get a bit dirtier (maybe) but the yarn didn't catch on itself as much. I love the colors and made a large wrap with it that is ever so warm!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Emell said:


> Has anyone used Lion Brand Homespun for knitting? I found a Michael's where it was on sale, loved a color and decided to buy it. A woman in line waiting for checkout and I started to talk and she told me that she tried to crochet with it and almost gave up. Another woman said the same thing, that it was difficult to work with and snagged easily. Both women said they would never buy it again. They are both crocheters if that makes a difference. I will be knitting with it.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


I've used Homespun before for knitting, and I don't like it. It splits easily, and it sort of squeaks when you use it. Kind of plastic-y. But your mileage may vary, so give it a try, and see whether you like it.

Hazel


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

I used Homespun to make a baby cocoon. size 13 circulars - perfect for a bigger baby and very warm!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! Thanks to everyone for your prompt replies! I plan to make a lap throw or small afghan with the yarn. It's called Painted Desert and the colors just drew me to it. I'm using a pattern I found for something else, just increasing the stitches and the length. It's a multiple of 4:

1st row - K4, P4, and so on
2nd row - K4, P4, and so on
3rd row - P4, K4, and so on
4th row - P4, K4, and so on.

Makes a nice diagonal pattern with stitches in between.

I do plan on using #11 needles, as I think that would suit the yarn very well (and I do have a tendency to knit tight :lol: ).


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Homespun is just what it imitates! Bulk and all. Don't push your knitting speeds too much, use a proper needle for the yarn weight, and you should be just fine. I have used it, often, and think it a great weight for vests, afghans, and things that you want warmth to be a part of ... Lion Brand has a number of patterns for it, you might take a look. One of the things I try to remember: I am knitting for ENJOYMENT ... not speed. When it gets to be a "speed contest" within me ... I stop and do something else for a while. Slow, easy and fun.

I believe that we build into every stitch take, the mood we are in while working the needles and yarn. Which means it gets passed on to the recipient of the gift. Build in joy!


----------



## frendli (Sep 19, 2011)

I just learned to knit last year and used homespun for my very first blankets that I made for family an found it to be very nice to work with. Still my number one choice for blankets and shawls.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't care for it at all myself. I've crocheted with it as well as knitted. The complete lack of elasticity makes it hard on my hands. The colors are really pretty and the FO is nice at first, but I found that the afghans I made got ratty looking really quickly, really pilly and fuzzy--not attractive. And it is splitty. But many seem to like it, so it's just personal preference, I guess.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I looked at the Lion Brand patterns and prefer my own. I don't do size 50 needles. 11 is about my limit for comfortable knitting. There is one made of squares which I might try but I have to see how the yarn handles for me first. I better try a swatch, as the yarn is on sale for $4.99 a skein.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I actually made my first sweater with Homespun. I loved their color selection! I enjoyed working with the yarn. However, as mentioned above it does become pilly and it appears the some of the strands from the fiber are sticking out. It was my first and only sweater I have made so far and I just wear it around the house. I did not want to frog it because I had spent so much time on it. Next sweater I attempt I will definately use a different yarn.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm making a shawl with it on size 11 needles. I love the colors and the texture. I'm not having any trouble with it splitting but I knit slowly and have to watch my stitches because of YO in the pattern. I love the yarn and yes it your own personal preference. You have the yarn try it. Maybe you won't have any trouble with it.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I used to work at a craft store and got lots of homespun because of the great colors. Daughter wanted some to make a baby blanket. She hated it. Gave what was left back to me. I tried it. Hated it. Gave it to sons girlfriend. She hated it. Gave it back to me. Gave a giant bag of it to charity. Best thing I ever did with that yarn. I even used sz13 needles, no luck with it at all.


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

I have made over 100 prayer shawls with it. It is typical of all bound yarns. In other words, there is a thread that wraps around the actual fuzzy yarn. You must control the end-tie a simple knot-or it will fray. But it is machine washable, cheap, has the greatest colors I've ever seen, soft, looks better knit on large needles, and hides almost all mistakes. My own prayer shawl is over 6 years old has been washed many a time and is still getting compliments. What more could you ask? Give it a try while it is on sale. Use your smoothest needles. You could make a cowl with one skein and snuggle up all winter.


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

I like using homespun, and agree with all the positive comments. I do prefer to use bamboo or wooden needles with it, as it seems to slip off the plastic ones easier. The wood has a bit of grab to it, which keeps it from slipping. 
I don't see it to be very good to crochet with, but as you said, you'll be knitting with it, so you should be fine. 
I love the colors as well, and painted desert is beautiful. I have knitted scarves and blankets with 3 and even 4 different colors, and it makes a nice thick material that is very warm and soft.
Enjoy!


----------



## jlb2458 (Aug 23, 2011)

I loved knitting with this yarn and HATED crocheting with it. It is so textured that it hid any stitch definition and I could not see where to put the hook for the next stitch. I was working with a dark color and I think that also made it more difficult to see the stitches.


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

Emell said:


> Has anyone used Lion Brand Homespun for knitting? I found a Michael's where it was on sale, loved a color and decided to buy it. A woman in line waiting for checkout and I started to talk and she told me that she tried to crochet with it and almost gave up. Another woman said the same thing, that it was difficult to work with and snagged easily. Both women said they would never buy it again. They are both crocheters if that makes a difference. I will be knitting with it.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


I have used it for crocheted ponchos and liked it very much.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

I knit with it and love it. I doubt if I'd crochet with it because of the nature of the yarn, but for knitting I found it great.

Marian


----------



## hilly68 (May 26, 2011)

I made a "V-Stitch" prayer shawl - crochet obviously and several scarves with Homespun. I sometimes wish I lived in the USA to take advantage of all your discounted yarns. LB is hard to find and expensive in UK, so I buy it as a treat. Have yet to knit with it, but have some on order. I love it, but keep hand lotion to hand to keep your hands soft. Also tie a knot in the end of your yarn to keep it "together" - the knot can be snipped off before weaving in ends (love that term!)
Good Luck
Marie


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

I have found if you use needles with a blunt end (not Addi lace) you should be ok. I actually love using homespun for scarves and wraps. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I like it for scarves. That's all I've made with it. Seems like people either love it or hate it. I didn't like it at first but I do now. I had gotten it on clearance at Michael's for .99/skein. The colors were discontinued so it was on clearance.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

I knitted a sweater with Lion Brand Fisherman wool, and it was great to knit with, the sweater is lovely. I don't know if it might compare with Homespun.


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

I'm knitting with it now and don't have a problem. I just finished a shoulder shawl with it and it is beautiful and soft. No problems!


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Emell said:


> Has anyone used Lion Brand Homespun for knitting? I found a Michael's where it was on sale, loved a color and decided to buy it. A woman in line waiting for checkout and I started to talk and she told me that she tried to crochet with it and almost gave up. Another woman said the same thing, that it was difficult to work with and snagged easily. Both women said they would never buy it again. They are both crocheters if that makes a difference. I will be knitting with it.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


I love knitting with homespun...made a couple of sweaters with it and they feel so good and wash and dry very nicely!


----------



## B-render (Jul 28, 2011)

I use Homespun a lot for knit prayer shawls too. It splits very easily, so I imagine crocheting would be a challenge. The colors are beautiful and the texture lends itself to simple stitches. I have found that if I use fringe on the shawl, I'm compelled to knot the ends, which is very time-consuming, because the fibers separate easily. I like the finished look, even if it takes more time.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I have made quite a few prayer shawls with the homespun. Our church knitting group prefers it because it is so soft. We use size 11-13 needles. I also used one of their patterns from the label and made each one of our granddaughters a blue and white striped sweater. 
They loved the sweaters and wore them quite a bit. They are still in use as they are handed down. My daughter likes how they wash. 
They are a few years old but still going strong and with the navy and white color, will be perfect for our only grandson.


----------



## judlouhol (Jun 26, 2011)

I've crocheted several projects with the Homespun, and had no problems with it. But I instruct crochet classes and I do not recommend this yarn for beginners, due to the fact that the stitches are hard to see. Otherwise it's just your choice on what projects to use it with.


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

I've made many, many baby blankets with Homespun yarn. I find a complimentary solid color yarn, hold both together as I knit with size 15 or 17 needles, and do garter stitch to the size I want. It works up quickly and is sooooo soft! All the moms and babies love the blankets.


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi..I have used it several times to make prayer shawls with and it works wonderful..the catch is to knit with it not crochet with it...I tried to crochet with it and I kept losing my stitches...but knitting...your stitch are on the needles and it was fine...


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so glad to get these ideas for Homspun Yarn from LionBrand. I tried to knit a part of slippers with it and I did not like how they turned out. I have 4 new skeins of it and I am going to make some scarves or hats instead. i love ALL of your wonderful ideas.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

I knit with this and it is okay.


----------



## skidzarela (Aug 24, 2011)

My good friend knitted me a sweater out of Homespun. It has not weathered well. It pills something terrible and started looking very sloppy after just 1-2 washes. I still wear the sweater because she put so much work into it, but I would not use it myself for anything that was going to be washed on a regular basis.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have actually used it on a bulky knitting machine and it was a bit challenging but turned out beautiful. . . painted desert is one of my favorite colors. Hope you have luck with it.


----------



## greatgram (Jun 28, 2011)

I've made shawls with Homespun - found that adding fringe was a mistake - it 'sheds' and 'fuzzes' badly - leaves a mess behind on upholstery.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Homespun is a controversial yarn. Last conversation on KP, most people didn't like it very much as I recall. This time round, people seem to have made peace with it, liking it for its warmth and colors. 

I must admit those colors drew me, too, and I have a few skeins sitting in my stash. However, I hate working with yarns that squeak and feel like plastic. I can tolerate acrylic mixes with cotton or wools, for example, but the acrylics that squeak and feel like plastic in my hands......not for me.

I think I will find my receipts and return the Homespun I have for something with alpaca.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

I made an entrelac scarf and hat out of Homespun for my DD this summer that are yummy but still must stand the test of time. Right now I'm working on a lap robe in plain old garter stitch that I will enjoy this winter while reading, watching TV, etc. It is warm and cuddly. I may not get out of my chair!


----------



## trishb (May 28, 2011)

Hi. I used Homespun to make a dressing gown foir my granddaughter. It was a little tricky to start with but as I got used to it, I had no problem. It made a very cuddly gown in a great multi dark blue color. It has now been handed down to my grandson who also loves it. Enjoy - Trish


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Patti110654 said:


> I have actually used it on a bulky knitting machine and it was a bit challenging but turned out beautiful. . . painted desert is one of my favorite colors. Hope you have luck with it.


Brave lady, Patti. Sounds like asking for trouble!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

What a response! I thank you all for your input. I have a fairly busy week this week but I will try to work in a swatch of the Homespun to see how it goes for me. If not, then the weekend.

I've read this site for some time now but have never participated in the posting. All I can say is, you are all terrific.


----------



## Mammawcarol (Sep 13, 2011)

I love homespun, I crochet a lot of prayer shawls with this and love how soft it is. I have not tried to knit with it yet, since I am just learning how to knit. I am looking forward to trying to knit something with it.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Emell, I've been knitting with Homespun for years. it is a bulky weight yarn so the needles will be big to acommodate it. A trick I use with any yarn that tends to split or I can't see the stitches on the needle well is this: Pull down slightly on your work on the left hand needles. This makes a slightly bigger hole. 

I've made all kinds of projects including teddy bear sweaters for Bridging People and Places (they give thousands of teddy bears with sweaters away to mostly kids with disabling diseases and conditions. It's a good way to use up my odds and ends. Check it out www.bridgingpeople.org I have a pattern for yarn other than worsted weight if anyone would like it.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I met a woman in the yarn isle (can you imagine that...) and she was loading her cart with Homespun. I asked her about it and she said she had just learned to crochet and was using the yarn to make afghans for her grandkids and they loved them. Her daughter had requested one for her birthday. So of course I had to buy some too  I made a throw and my DIL asked if she could have it, of course I gave it to her. She said it's her favorite to cuddle up with and watch TV with. I haven't knitted with it but I have some in my stash and thought I'd give it a try. It wasn't hard to crochet the throw and I hope knitting will work as well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I like that charity PJ. Will keep it in mind for future.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

I have used Homespun a lot for all different kinds of things. My favorite is a sweater I made for myself and I used size 7 needles. The sweater is the warmest sweater I own! I LOVE it.


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

It seems folks have a love/hate relationship with Homespun. I happen to be in the hate catagory and just don't work with it at all. So many good quality yarns on the market which will give a wonderful finished product that looks good through wearing and washing,Homespun just does not meet that benchmark.
Since you have some, give it a go and decide for yourself how you feel about what you have made.


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

I knit continental and do not like to knit with Homespun because it slides when you are holding it before you even knit or purl the stitch. I just finished knitting a vest with it and because I had no control of the thickness and thinness of the yarn, the front is wavy. I will not use this yarn again.


----------



## GrammyPammy (Aug 24, 2011)

I just finished 4 sweaters with it. I loved the color but had trouble at first. The first sweat I tore out and restarted on a different pattern even. It works easier on larger needles. It does split eaasily. I loved how the color did some striping of it's own. And it is very soft. By the last sweater I had gotten used to it and it was easy. 
I am making sweaters and matching outfits for all 7 of my grandchildren for Christmas. I am on #5 sweater so far.


----------



## marykubik (May 19, 2011)

I found that it didn't wash well. My daughter made a scarf for me with it (knitted), and it looked washed out after the first season.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I HAVE USED IT AND DOES SPLIT AND SNAG LIKE CRAZY. AS YOU SAID THE COLORS ARE GREAT, BUT IT IS VERY HARD TO WORK WITH.


----------



## knittybitty (May 31, 2011)

I have used Lion Brand Homespun. It looks nice but it sheds horribly and looks all ratty in no time. Always use the best yarn you can afford. Your work and time is very valuable.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

It's not my favorite yarn, but I have knit with it and not had a problem. Made a poncho for my granddaughter and her dolls and am currently knitting an afghan with it. Not sure what it's like after being washed. It is one of those yarns that will snag easily. They do have some gorgeous colorways.


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

knittybitty said:
 

> I have used Lion Brand Homespun. It looks nice but it sheds horribly and looks all ratty in no time. Always use the best yarn you can afford. Your work and time is very valuable.


I say Amen to this, it was one of the things I taught when I conducted knitting classes.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Emell said:


> Has anyone used Lion Brand Homespun for knitting? I found a Michael's where it was on sale, loved a color and decided to buy it. A woman in line waiting for checkout and I started to talk and she told me that she tried to crochet with it and almost gave up. Another woman said the same thing, that it was difficult to work with and snagged easily. Both women said they would never buy it again. They are both crocheters if that makes a difference. I will be knitting with it.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


I have used it in knitting for a blanket and a little poncho and slippers for my grand kids and it can be a bit tricky but not bad to work with. I love the way it feels when made ujp into something.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I do NOT care for it at all! My mom who crochets doesn't care for it, but my aunt-who knits-make a ton of stuff out of it! To each their own I guess.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I've used Homespun to make a poncho and scarf for a Christmas gift last year. And I've made 4-5 sets of coat, hat and boots for American girl dolls. All these items were knit, I haven't try to crochet with it. I didn't have problems knitting with it and it works up into a lovely soft item.


----------



## loveyarn (Jun 8, 2011)

I found Homespun to be very difficult to crochet with but have not had a problem knitting with it. Give it a try and judge for yourself. I did find that a pattern or design does not show up well.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I have not had trouble with homespun if I use larger needles - sizw 10 or over. It works up beautifully and I think it makes for a nice warm scarf or afgan


----------



## manytalents (Sep 18, 2011)

I love Homespun for knitting shawls. The end product is soft and beautiful. I agree with those that said a larger needle 11-13 is the key. After all it is a bulky yarn! Have fun with your project, I may have to try your pattern, it sounds intriguing...


----------



## mvonins (Jul 21, 2011)

I made a couple of scarves with it and started a shawl, just did not like the feel of it. It gave me that same feeling you get when you hear fingernails on a chalkboard - but then that was me. You may not have a problem with it and I agree the colors are beautiful.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I haven't taken the time to read all of the relies on this thread (what time do you guys get up in the morning???) so if someone else has already said this, forgive me, please.

Homespun feels SO soft and comforting to use. My granddaughter saw me doing my first prayer shawl with it and wanted me to give it to her -- I wouldn't but made a throw for her right after. 

Number one piece of advice -- do not try to use it with a Boye crochet hook. It is easier to knit it than to crochet, but if you're experienced you should do OK as long as you use Susan Bates hooks.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I have used Homespun and the only problem I had was when I needed to unknit. It was difficult pulling the yarn fibers. Otherwise, I was fine with it.


----------



## Char25 (Jul 1, 2011)

I find it easier to knit with Homespun than to crochet. It is easier to see the stitches on the needle.


----------



## Dee32 (Aug 28, 2011)

I am knitting a baby blanket and am having no problems.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Life is too short, those I knit for are too precious, to knit with cheap, plastic yarn. It's hard to knit and crochet with Homespun and even harder on my hands. I don't buy cheap acrylic sweaters either because I find them scratchy.


----------



## slusnia (Aug 24, 2011)

I made a pullover sweater with hood with it for my niece. The pattern is on the Lion Yarn website. I found it worked well, was quick to knit, and my niece loved the sweater. I'll probably make her another one now that she has outgrown the first.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Emell said:


> Has anyone used Lion Brand Homespun for knitting? I found a Michael's where it was on sale, loved a color and decided to buy it. A woman in line waiting for checkout and I started to talk and she told me that she tried to crochet with it and almost gave up. Another woman said the same thing, that it was difficult to work with and snagged easily. Both women said they would never buy it again. They are both crocheters if that makes a difference. I will be knitting with it.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


I just finished a prayer shawl the other day with Homespun yarn and it is great to knit with and oh so soft when finished.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Right now, I'm using it all the time to knit scarves. I 've not tried it for anything else.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I've knitted and crocheted with it and I love it! You just have to get the groove with it, it has a rhythm to it. Once you find that, it will be smooth sailing....it turns out very soft projects! Enjoy!


----------



## MajorJane (Aug 22, 2011)

I have used it for afghan and for a shawl and for mittens both knit and crchet and had no problems ( other than my cat loves to chew it!!!) Wonderful colours and looks so nice when finished.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I don't care for it at all myself. I've crocheted with it as well as knitted. The complete lack of elasticity makes it hard on my hands. The colors are really pretty and the FO is nice at first, but I found that the afghans I made got ratty looking really quickly, really pilly and fuzzy--not attractive. And it is splitty. But many seem to like it, so it's just personal preference, I guess.


I have to agree with you on this. I made a very pretty slipover with it once and it was both beautiful and warm. However, it didn't stay that way long and I took great care when I washed it. It's not the greatest material to work with, but manageable if you take your time. It just doesn't hold up so well.


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

Homespun is soft and cuddly, NOT plastic at all. I'm tired of people bad-mouthing anything acrylic or inexpensive. The acrylics made today are NOT like the yarn from the 60's and 70's. That said, there are differences in softness between brands. Red Heart Super Saver is scratchy compared to Lion Brand yarns.


----------



## peace on earth (Mar 27, 2011)

I belong to a group of women that knits prayer shawls and we use Lion Brand Homespun. We use size 11-13 needles. It is best to tie tight knots at the end of each fringe piece to prevent the fringe from unraveling and disappearing in the washing machine when washed. It is not the most fun yarn to knit, but the colors and texture make beautiful shawls. It's inexpensive.
Just this summer, I visited a sister-in-law for whom I had knitted a shawl at least 4 yrs. ago, and saw it draped over her couch. She said she worn it a lot and washed it many times. It still looked very nice. I was happy to see that it had worn well.


----------



## Mary Larson (Apr 21, 2011)

I've used Homespun for several Prayer Shawls and really like working with it. I've done a couple of straight garter stitch, then started doing a simple basket weave stitch with it. I really like the basket weave -- the pattern shows up fine, and it's a little nicer than the plain garter stitch. The homespun is really nice and warm for prayer shawls. I use a size 10-1/2 needle for these. Good luck! Mary


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I love Lionbrand Homespun - have both knit and crocheted with it - yes, the first row is hard in crochet, difficult to see the foundation chain. BUT - with patience, after that - no problems at all. And the end product is WORTH IT!!! If everything in life were easy, then life would be totally boring. Nothing wrong with a little challenge now and again - the rewards are always worth the effort.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I love it and use it a lot and it's stood up well over time. However, I hand wash most of my knits, but even the few pieces that have gone into the washing machine, but not the dryer, are still looking good.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

a friend of mine tried knitting with it and she wasn't experianced so it was not a pleasent experiance. It splits easily therefore you can't knit by feel real well. I won't buy it now after seeing how easily if splits etc.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

My first experience with homespun was with crocheting. I made some photo props for my granddaughter with it. I hadn't crocheted much in years and didn't have any problems. I was using large hooks for those things, though.


----------



## Jean Margaret (Aug 7, 2011)

For what it is worth, I use this yarn (knitting) for scarfs and enjoy the feel very much. Have had NO problems and the colors available are numerous. Go knit. Jean


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I didn't have any problems knitting with Homespun Yarn. I knitted a scarf for my DH. He wore it outside alot. I don't know with it getting wet and drying out the scarf got really ratly looking. The wool scarf I made him looks as good as the day I made it.

It sounds like alot of the knitters who knitted with Homespun gave their project away. They don't realize that Homespun doesn't hold its wear a ability.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I mad a sweater with the homespun yarn. Did not have any problem with the yarn splitting. I still need to put the buttons on.


----------



## cmuench (Apr 12, 2011)

My experience is that I love how it looks in the project but I found it difficult to crochet due to the splitting. I took me much longer in those sections of the afghan. Not as bad for knitting but the splitting is still a minor problem. They do have some lovely colors that make it very attractive. My son attempted his first crochet project with it and thankfully I saved him before he threw in the towel, explaining it was the yarn and not him that was the issue  Good luck.
Good luck with it. I just


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I didn't have any problems knitting with Homespun Yarn. I knitted a scarf for my DH. He wore it outside alot. I don't know with it getting wet and drying out the scarf got really ratly looking. The wool scarf I made him looks as good as the day I made it.
> 
> It sounds like alot of the knitters who knitted with Homespun gave their project away. They don't realize that Homespun doesn't hold its wear a ability.


That is not true about wear-ability because I have a very cloise friend of mine that I knitted a prayer shawl for her and she wears it a lot and she compliments me on it that every time she wears it she thinks of me and how beautiful it is and i made it almost two years ago.


----------



## tesshoffman (Jan 21, 2011)

Emell, you asked about knitting with Lion Brand Homespun. It is a tremendous pleasure to work with this yarn - but knitting is the way to go. Because of it's wavy, slubby nature, inserting a crochet hook and being sure you have placed it correctly - not to mention counting stitches - is very difficult. But when you are knitting, each stitch is already on a needle - no question where to insert. The results are spectacular - and it goes fast. I can't recommend it strongly enough. If you like the color, and you have a project in mind, go for it. I think you'll love it. Tess


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I have made several hoodies for my girls when they were in college. They went into the wash and dryer with whatever they were cleaning and always came out exactly the same size and shape that they went in. no trouble with excessive pilling. they were well worn and warm. you have to use somewhat larger needles - 9 or 10 for me and it looks loose, but it is warm.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

oh, yeah. i used the leftovers to make sock cuffs ( my favorite pattern is cuff down. We prefer a thinner plain yarn for the foot part so they fit with a lot of different shoes. the cuffs are beautiful and hold up quite well. K2P2 ribbing.


----------



## Jacklyn (Feb 22, 2011)

I crochet and knit but I can't crochet with Homespun. It's to difficult finding my stitch. I've knitted many shawls and afghans with Homespun and haven't had any problems. I hope the same for you.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I have used it for several projects both knit and crochet. I did
not mind working with it since it produced a soft comfortable
sweater and a wonderful cape which are treasured and used
by those who received them. That said, its not my first choice
for either art form.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Use a large needle, size 13 is what we use to make prayer shawls for www.basketsofcare.com. 
I'm a volunteer knitter, it's only difficult if you're using too small a needle. I think the manufacturer even recommends size 10. This yarn gets softer with every washing, so it is ideal for people who have been diagnosed with breast cancer and tend carry it around everywhere, it is also one that people who are allergic to wool and other animal fibers can tolerate against their skin. 
It has beautiful color gradations so enjoy your project!!
[email protected]


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

It's easier to knit with Homespun than to crochet, but don't give up on it. I have made numerous prayer shawls and hats and scarves with it and I love it!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I don't care for it at all myself. I've crocheted with it as well as knitted. The complete lack of elasticity makes it hard on my hands. The colors are really pretty and the FO is nice at first, but I found that the afghans I made got ratty looking really quickly, really pilly and fuzzy--not attractive. And it is splitty. But many seem to like it, so it's just personal preference, I guess.


I agree. I knit an afghan with it. I'm an experienced knitter and I found it was really hard to see the stitch to knit into. Also I didn't like the feel of the yarn. The finished product at first looked great, but the yarn flattened out and looked ratty and old almost immediately. Never used it again.


----------



## Lutie (Apr 21, 2011)

My daughter chose the same colorway and a similar pattern for her college afghan (okay, it's not done yet and she's already in college, but whatever - she'll have it a long time - I've still got my college afghan from 35 years ago!). It's about half done, coming beautifully. 

I love Homespun, but I admit you have to handle it differently than worsted weight or indeed any yarn with a tighter twist. Don't fight with it; give it some air. Use a BIG hook or needle - I wouldn't go any smaller than 10 1/2 and 11 or 13 is even better. Work loosely. This is not a yarn for major complicated stitch patterns or if you are concerned about stitch definition. Wash and dry gently so it doesn't get that "crunch" acrylic and poly yarns can get from too much heat. It only needs about 5 min. in the dryer to fluff it up. It's extremely warm; good for shawls that are worn outside the coat, and a bit water-resistant so it shakes off the snow. Though it does pill over time, you would be surprised at how durable it is, even used in homes that have pets. DO NOT even try to fringe it. I did this the first time I used it and ended up tying a tiny knot in the end of each piece because it does fray. Instead, use a complementary color of bulky or worsted yarn for fringe, or even better (more expensive but the results are stunning), use a faux suede such as Berrocco or Lion Brand for the fringe. I made a prayer shawl for my sister in purple homespun with sort of a dull gold fringe and it looks so regal!


----------



## Suzani (Jun 6, 2011)

Love the colors, I used it to make several prayer shawls with fringe
The first was iffy, the second confirmed my feelings I wont use it again. basically its a core of fiber wrapped with an outside thread.
It splits easily and don't try to use in as fringe, it will fray and turn into a fluffy mess. I have tied the fringe end and that helps.
Sorry to Lion Brand I do like their yarn just not this one


----------



## carolynismyname (Mar 16, 2011)

I have knit many prayer shawls with Homespun. I have had no problems with Homespun. Hospice prefers shawls with NO fringe because the fringe might get caught in the wheelchairs. That ends the problem of fringe fraying. I like to knit borders, such as feather and fan. No need to get fancy with the body as the pattern does not show.


----------



## rubydialynn (May 9, 2011)

I didn't have much trouble knitting with it. But crocheting was a nightmare.


----------



## LoveMyScarves (Sep 13, 2011)

I've used it on my knitting machine and it made wonderful afghans that are very warm and don't pill. I crocheted around the edges (which took more time that it did to knit the entire afghan - knit in thirds and latch-tooled together). I have also used it on the giant needles - 35, I think - for an afghan using 4 strands together (and wasn't THAT a thrill) and didn't like it at all. Hand knitting it single strand for a scarf is OK but you have to watch for the splitting. This is one yarn that I prefer on the knitting machine because it can knit it tight enough so it doesn't pill.


----------



## marieahfong (Aug 23, 2011)

I've used several time, just to give it a chance, but still don't like it. Recently, I knitted a hat and the yarn strands knit up at a different speed. I won't buy it again.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I just made a hat and scarf out of two colors that someone didnt want....when she saw it , she was amazed...It looks odd on the skein but makes up so lovely..I will see if i can take a photo and put it on here ...if I can figure out how to do that...... Joan


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I have really enjoyed working with this yarn - but it is difficult if you use small needles, especially pointy needles, and if you knit tightly, no matter what size needle, it is challenging. Ease up on tension with a larger needle and it should work perfectly. Very soft - and I've never had problems with pilling even on items I've used for years. Can't beat the colors, either. 
There was one skein - black, I think, that seemed bulkier than the rest and wasn't as soft, but I've not had that problem with any other skeins.


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

I love Lion Brand Homespun. It was the very first yarn I started with and will always use it. In fact I have a pretty good stash of it and add it in with scarves to add texture and softess. Its so soft. 

When making fringe it will unravel into a "fuzzy cloud". So I tie a knot in each fringe. In some instances this "fuzzy cloud" can add a bit of whimsy and texture!!

My first knitting projects with it (and continuing) were afghans
using size 35 needles. I first used size 50 needles but it seemed too loose. 35's were better.

I gave them as gifts to daughters and grandkids and they simply love them. Even made a dog sized one for my daughters beautiful dog since he seemed to hog the other end of the afghan when anyone of the kids were sleeping under it on one end of the couch. The dog snuggled at their feet at the other end of the couch.

Yes, I love Homespun and will always add to the stash when its on sale.

Making afghans using 4 skeins at a time (usually 8 balls for a good sized afghan) makes for stunning color changes and blends, lush and plush feel and snuggly softness. 

Look on the Lion Brand site for a nice, very easy pattern for a great throw. That's where I first started back into knitting.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I won't touch it. It splits. It's fuzzy so it's hard to see your stitches. I think the few colors it's offered in are ugly. But that's my opinion.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I love it, already made 3 afghans for Christmas and made scarfs, to many to remember. My granddaughters asked for afghans last yr. with the Homespun. It holds up nicely, by the way I knitted with it.


----------



## Lutie (Apr 21, 2011)

Actually I know what you mean about the fringe - I knotted the fringe on my shawl but made one for my best friend at the same time and she prefers the fuzzy, frayed look. Helps to know your recipient. Some people find that look friendly or interesting and others just think it's messy.

One thing about Homespun is you don't have to worry much about matching dye lots, because the colors change so much, from skein to skein and even within, at least in the "painterly" colorways which are my favorites. Almost everything I have made has had skeins from different dye lots and you can not tell the difference.


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

I have tried to crochet with this yarn, it's to difficult, but knitting is a different matter. It works best for me to knit with it. As far as putting fringe on a shaw, I had to crochet it, otherwise it will unravel. The yarn, as far as I'm concern, is a beautiful yarn, in texture and variety of colors.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

If you are new to knitting, it will be difficult to handle. If you've had more experience, it will be easier or will get easier shortly. The first couple of times I tried to use it, I hadn't had much knitting experience and it was a bear to use. I've since used it with no problem. There is a learning curve in using it. Good luck with your project.


----------



## ggigliel (Apr 27, 2011)

I have used homespun before and I hate it. I will not buy it again.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

hello i made a afghan in crochet and i loved it. its a very heavy afghan but it was a solid pattern and is super warm..i hjad no problems at all. i really love the colors it comes in..


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Emell, I've used the Homespun yarn for several afghans and it knits up a dream - and your afghan is soft, warm and light. Don't let someone else deter you! Only you will be able to know how it will work with you!


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I have both knitted and crochated with it. I love it even though it can be difficult to work with. I have crochated 6 ponchos with it. Have also knitted hats with it. Viv



Emell said:


> Has anyone used Lion Brand Homespun for knitting? I found a Michael's where it was on sale, loved a color and decided to buy it. A woman in line waiting for checkout and I started to talk and she told me that she tried to crochet with it and almost gave up. Another woman said the same thing, that it was difficult to work with and snagged easily. Both women said they would never buy it again. They are both crocheters if that makes a difference. I will be knitting with it.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

I use Homespun for prayer shawls on size 13 needles. It does take a little getting used to, but they are just so soft and hug-able. Anything that is just knitting and purling is fine. I tried a more complex pattern only once. It was too hard to see what I was doing.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I have used Lion brand Homespun for both knitting and crochet projects. I like the colors and feel of the yarn! Personally, I enjoy using Homespun very much, and I have NOT had any problems with it! I would recommend the product!!!


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

I have used Lion Brand Homespun for many knitted articles.
I find it works very well for hats, afghans, scarves,and even sweaters. It works best for simple pat like garter and stk. I just finished a small baby afghan and a large one for my grandson's wedding gift.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

this yarn kind of spoiling your work; but the worse is you don't see what and where the stitches are. Use a larger size needle and try not to make fancy stitches, make it simple.


----------



## ARSue (Jun 18, 2011)

Emell,
I may be to late for a reply, but I have used Lion Brand Homespun for prayer shaws. I have made eight of them for a friend's church for people who really need them. They didn't have many people who could knit or didn't want to tackle a project. The pattern was easy and I didn't have any trouble with the homespun. Infact, not to brag but they all were just beautiful. I made my neighbor's mom(90 years old) one and she used it until she died, and now my neighbor is enjoying it.
More people should help other people.
ARSue


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

go up to 13s it will great


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

GMADRAGON2 said:


> Homespun is just what it imitates! Bulk and all. Don't push your knitting speeds too much, use a proper needle for the yarn weight, and you should be just fine. I have used it, often, and think it a great weight for vests, afghans, and things that you want warmth to be a part of ... Lion Brand has a number of patterns for it, you might take a look. One of the things I try to remember: I am knitting for ENJOYMENT ... not speed. When it gets to be a "speed contest" within me ... I stop and do something else for a while. Slow, easy and fun.
> 
> I believe that we build into every stitch take, the mood we are in while working the needles and yarn. Which means it gets passed on to the recipient of the gift. Build in joy!


I totally agree. The beauty of the knitted afghan/shawl, vest, or whatever is knitted or crocheted, is well worth the extra effort. :thumbup:


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

What I have found is that there are some yarns better suited for knitting than crocheting. At least for me.


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

I have knit 3 prayer shawls with it and I love it! Yes, it splits and you have to be mindful of that. But the colors are just so yummy! And it feels so soft while both knitting and wearing. My own poor old shawl needs to be replaced... I love to throw it over my shoulders on a chilly morning (yes we do have chilly mornings sometimes here in SW FL).


----------



## Empress (Sep 20, 2011)

Homespun makes a fabulous "potato chip" scarf. The pattern is free on the net. I use the Addi Turbo round needles and there are only 11 rows to the scarf and it's a real "conversation piece".


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I can knit with it, but I certainly can't crochet with it. Again, I'm a dyed-in-the-wool knitter (if you'll excuse the pun). I have to have simple, one-color (not variegated) worsted weight to be able to crochet anything. Actually, I love the softness of Homespun and the fact that you can make something simple, but it looks great.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Homespun has many attractive colorways and Painted Desert is one of the most attractive. My own personal favorite is Tudor and I have made a fair number of items with it (crocheted). I didn't find any problem other than the FO tended to feather and if you didn't cut it super-close to the crocheted item then it quickly looked bad. However, I just made these items and have not washed them yet, so I don't know about the pilling issue. Good luck!


----------



## mamacass_2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,
I made myself a scarf about 10 years ago, with Homespun and it still looks great. I washed it and put it in the dryer. I love working with this yarn. When you crochet with it, it can snag a little, but not bad.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I use Homespun all the time and love love love it! You do have to use larger needles - I use at least 11s and mostly size 13. It does tend to split but you get used to it after awhile and just work around it. It washes in the machine so beautifuly and it's so soft - I love it and so do my customers! The ultimate arbiter is my 18 month old grandson - I made my daughter a shawl with it and he wouldn't let it go so I had to make him a crib blanket with it and he just loves it too. Has to have it every time he goes to sleep.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

This was a subject on KP not long ago. Some people love it, some people hate it. I have used it before for hats and scarves but will not use it again because I thought it was hard to work with.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

As mentioned previously, I have used Homespun Yarn several times. Here is a picture of a Homespun Shawl I am working on. I haven't had any trouble with the yarn. I am using a size 11 needle and this is an easy Feather & Fan pattern from Lion Brand called Homespun Shawl...


----------



## djn19533 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have made shawls and scarves with it. It works best on larger needles and an open weave pattern. Knits up quickly.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

I've made several vests with it. It's very nice, soft, warm and works up quickly. The bigger needles are a good idea, also I'd recommend using bamboo, as they have a duller point and will not split the yarn like sharper points will. I have No trouble with it, using bamboo needles. And they have some really prettt colors, don't they?


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

edithann said:


> As mentioned previously, I have used Homespun Yarn several times. Here is a picture of a Homespun Shawl I am working on. I haven't had any trouble with the yarn. I am using a size 11 needle and this is an easy Feather & Fan pattern from Lion Brand called Homespun Shawl...


Very pretty and a great idea. I might have to check that out. Might want to finish some other projects first....


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Worth saying twice: Bamboo needles, large size

Oh, and put a knot at the end of your strand of yarn to keep from raveling.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I've used this shawl pattern and homespun and I love how it turned out! All your comments are good, and I agree that it is a matter of personal preference. I think whatever you get used to and like, you will probably stick with it.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I've used it alot for afghans and scarves, and don't have a problem with it. There has been alot of talk about it in this forum, both pro and con. One thing..., I don't use it for fringe on an afghan. It frays alot, and looks unkempt.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> Worth saying twice: Bamboo needles, large size
> 
> Oh, and put a knot at the end of your strand of yarn to keep from raveling.


Dorothy, I agree Large size bamboo needles are great and putting a knot at the end is smart too. I have fringed a little with it but always added the knots!!


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

Emell said:


> Has anyone used Lion Brand Homespun for knitting? I found a Michael's where it was on sale, loved a color and decided to buy it. A woman in line waiting for checkout and I started to talk and she told me that she tried to crochet with it and almost gave up. Another woman said the same thing, that it was difficult to work with and snagged easily. Both women said they would never buy it again. They are both crocheters if that makes a difference. I will be knitting with it.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


Sorry, but to me it is the worst kind of yarn that I have ever worked with.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

edithann said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > Worth saying twice: Bamboo needles, large size
> ...


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I would not crochet with it personally, but I knit with it all the time. Makes gorgeous shawls. That is what I use it for. Relax and don't hold too tightly and you will do fine. The colors and textures are great and I have heard others say it is so warm and soft after being washed.


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

I made a blanket for the crib with it and had no problems. It was just a simple garter stitch. Gdaus made scarves on the knitting loom and enjoyed the finished product. One gdau crocheted with it - no complaints from her either.



Emell said:


> Has anyone used Lion Brand Homespun for knitting? I found a Michael's where it was on sale, loved a color and decided to buy it. A woman in line waiting for checkout and I started to talk and she told me that she tried to crochet with it and almost gave up. Another woman said the same thing, that it was difficult to work with and snagged easily. Both women said they would never buy it again. They are both crocheters if that makes a difference. I will be knitting with it.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Our church group makes most of our prayer shawls with Homespun and some of the ladies are knitters and some are crocheters. It is not the easiest for beginners to work with and I understand some of the difficulties using it, but it is the most wonderful yarn to everyone we offer as a comfort. Try a smaller project with it such as a scarf and then you can judge if you find it worth it. Lots of luck.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I crochet a beret with Homespun and found it difficult to work with. I am now knitting a vest with the rest of the yarn and that is going much easier. I was given 12 skeins of it because the lady that bought it origannaly did not like it. Having tried it I will not ever buy it for myself. Edith


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

Personally, I *like* Homespun. My sister is a dedicated Acrylic-wearer, so I made her a stole and a hat and scarf set from Homespun and she loves them. I had no problem whatever knitting with it. Just remember that fringe will unravel unless you knot it-as someone said above. Otherwise, it's a lovely soft yarn and it comes in beautiful colors.

Shrug. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## slukas (Sep 7, 2011)

I just relearned to knit after years and choose that yarn for my first project. It sepaerates easy but by the end of it, I was doing fine. Also, the lady who helped reteach me suggested I use bigger needles so I did. It really is pretty when [email protected]


----------



## dachsieangelgirl (Jun 25, 2011)

I absolutely agree. I will never knit with this yarn again.  Very difficult to work with, the fibers get twisted and I get FRUSTRATED. I've torn out many projects and now I won't buy it again. For me once I've knit on premium yarn it's hard to go back. I prefer to find great yarn on sale on ebay, then I have the best of both worlds!!!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I've had other yarns that were difficult to work with in other ways. It all depends on what you like. Some people don't like the feel of acrylic. I like the feel of homespun and some other acrylics. I like working with some wools and not others... I suggest getting one skein and trying a small project before you buy a large amount. Try different size needles and hooks, try pointy and dull hooks and needles. You can easily overcome any difficulties, if you like the finished product.


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

I started knitting a scarf with the yarn and gave up on it because it was so difficult to work with. I'll never use it again. I don't understand how anyone enjoys using this yarn.


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

I started knitting a scarf with the yarn and gave up on it because it was so difficult to work with. I'll never use it again. I don't understand how anyone enjoys using this yarn.


----------



## DWIL (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, I use Homespun for both Knitting and crocheting. I knitted a prayer shawl for a friend who lost her father recently and I crocheted one for a friend for her birthday.
The only problem I had with this yarn is that is breaks too easily.


----------



## Lutie (Apr 21, 2011)

I've used Homespun for crochet too. It's just a bit harder than some other yarns because you have to watch where your hook goes in order not to split it - but that would be true of any fuzzy or hairy yarn. The results are still good, again, using a larger diameter hook and working very loosely. I never really mastered crocheting without looking anyway (I can knit without looking, until of course I get to a cable or something that involves paying close attention) so it did not bother me. 

One trick I use to make a plain crocheted afghan look special (I'm talking all half-doubles through the back loop for stitch pattern) is to put tassles, the silky kind sold in the upholstery department, on all four corners of the afghan. You can also make your own tassles out of any yarn you choose. People love this look - reminds them of a magic carpet!


----------



## Leslie Smith (Sep 12, 2011)

I've never come across a Lion Brand yarn that I couldn't knit. On the other hand, I am totally hopeless when it comes to crocheting!

I'd definitely try it if I were you!


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Emell said:


> Has anyone used Lion Brand Homespun for knitting? I found a Michael's where it was on sale, loved a color and decided to buy it. A woman in line waiting for checkout and I started to talk and she told me that she tried to crochet with it and almost gave up. Another woman said the same thing, that it was difficult to work with and snagged easily. Both women said they would never buy it again. They are both crocheters if that makes a difference. I will be knitting with it.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


I'm knitting 2 prayer shawls right now with it, but at first try, I was using Harmony wood needles....I found out that (for me), I have to use metal ( I'm using addi turbos) needles....the yarn slides on the needles much easier and I'm really enjoying it now. But I would never try using any other needle except metal of some kind...the color patterns of homespun can't be beat, but it was like night and day to change the type of needle I was using. Hope this helps.


----------



## Leslie Smith (Sep 12, 2011)

Good to know. I use some metal needles, but because I now have arthritis in my hands and wrists I am using a lot more bamboo needles and can't wait to find some bamboo yarn. Have any of you used it?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Leslie Smith said:


> Good to know. I use some metal needles, but because I now have arthritis in my hands and wrists I am using a lot more bamboo needles and can't wait to find some bamboo yarn. Have any of you used it?


I've used a cotton/bamboo blend yarn. I didn't like it, BUT that said, it's because I knit really loosely. It was just too slippery a yarn for me, even though I knitted it on bamboo or wooden needles.

Lots of people I know love bamboo yarn. It's definitely worth it to buy a ball and try it out.

Hazel


----------



## gertrude (May 26, 2011)

Hi
I have used it for knitting shawls and it comes out beautiful. I like the Windsor shade for Prayer shawls as it is soothing to the eye and it is soft to the touch. I would think that this yarn would split into different fibers when crocheted.
PS. I also bought it at Michaels and Joannes.
Gertrude from Boston


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Emell said:


> Has anyone used Lion Brand Homespun for knitting? I found a Michael's where it was on sale, loved a color and decided to buy it. A woman in line waiting for checkout and I started to talk and she told me that she tried to crochet with it and almost gave up. Another woman said the same thing, that it was difficult to work with and snagged easily. Both women said they would never buy it again. They are both crocheters if that makes a difference. I will be knitting with it.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


Lion Brand has the best colors. My daughter learned with this and did some great scarves with a little lacy look stitch. I'm not sure what stitch it was but it was a beginning stitch. If you like it, use it and ENJOY. That's what it's all about. People LOVE to get these scarves as gifts. :thumbup:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I started of with Homespun because of the price and found it was forgiving of a beginner. Yes, use larger needles, which I think it is designed for. I picked up Painted Desert to make a lose fitting garter stitch vest. I can agree that some other yarn may be better for a thighter knit. The fact that it easily splits is balanced by ease and forgiveness since as a beginner, tension is rather erratic. 
Good luck with the project.


----------



## stj (Aug 12, 2011)

I knitted a beautiful sweater for my granddaughter in it abt. size 8 and soon saw my daughter wearing it (size 18). I had given them careful washing in structions, but they hung it on a wooden drying rack. It STRETCHES like crazy when washed - handle CAREFULLY. When it says lay flat, that is what it means. I still have some odds and ends, but will use then in hats with a second smaller yarn that seems to hold it in place. I won't buy any more either.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

I have used it twice, both times a sweater and found it easily split and shred. I am not a tight knitter and really would not buy it again on purpose.


Emell said:


> Has anyone used Lion Brand Homespun for knitting? I found a Michael's where it was on sale, loved a color and decided to buy it. A woman in line waiting for checkout and I started to talk and she told me that she tried to crochet with it and almost gave up. Another woman said the same thing, that it was difficult to work with and snagged easily. Both women said they would never buy it again. They are both crocheters if that makes a difference. I will be knitting with it.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Swede (Mar 29, 2011)

Emell, I do not feel that Homespun is a yarn I can fall in love with either. The sweater I knitted with it seems to lose something with a little time. It seems to be a more limp than I want in a knitted garment. Thank you for the little tutorial of the afghan. I would like to use it in a sweater instead of the pattern that it is written in.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I crochet Homespun with a J crochet hook. It works fine, and I love how soft the Homespun is.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi...


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi...I have used Homespun yarn to make quite a few shawls and like knitting with it alot. Have a few skeins to make some more shawls. Like everyone else has said, I, too have use large size needles and did not have a problem.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

I was given a prayer shawl in Homespun several years ago - simple garter stitch, fringed, not sure what size needles. Cuddly warm, wraps around my shoulders wonderfully, just have not bought a shawl pin for it yet,, but I will! Looks great (my opinion) with jeans and slacks, and will be my choice with the variable weather we are having, until it gets too cold for just a shawl. I will probably make a simple neck scarf for winter, I will just make it as long as logical, or quit knitting when the skein runs out. Or hope there is enough in one skein for a simple hat - when it is really bitter cold, it would be cozy!


----------



## Leslie Smith (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the head's up! I'll definitely look for a bamboo yard that is not blended with other materials


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

I have crocheted, knitted and used this yarn for the Knifty Knitter. Perhaps they tried to use too small of a hook. I use nothing smaller than a J as anything smaller splits the yarn and makes it a hassle to work with. Also the smaller the hook you use the more compact and the less soft the project will be!


----------



## delilah (Sep 21, 2011)

it is great to knit with... ::


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I have used Homespun on many prayer shawls and even made a Helix scarf. It took some getting used to but I do like working with it. Good Luck. Happy knitting.
DotS


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

I really like Homespun. I made hats but most of all crocheted about 14 afghans with it. It was so soft and pretty, I have knit and crocheted with it and no problem. I keep a stash.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Annette Hilliard said:


> I really like Homespun. I made hats but most of all crocheted about 14 afghans with it. It was so soft and pretty, I have knit and crocheted with it and no problem. I keep a stash.


I agree. The only thing that I found was that it seemed to shed on dark clothes. I love the colors so what I do is either rinse it and put it in the dryer with a softener sheet OR I don't wet it but put it in with a couple of damp things and a dryer sheet. It seems to take a lot of that off. Not recommending it because I don't want anybody to ruin a garment but it works for me. :-D


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Ho-kay, finally did my sample swatch with the Homespun and my verdict is - it is not better or worse than many of the yarns I have used. I don't find it slippery and I didn't have a problem working a small pattern. I used my trusty #11 needles with the pointy end. Worked just fine. Unfortunately, I won't be able to do anything with the yarn right now as I am in a crush to finish afghans/throws for Christmas gifts. 6 down and 6 to go. Somehow or another, I don't think I'll make it. :roll: 

Just wanted to add, the little I did knit with the Homespun was much easier working with it than the Cascade Nikki yarn I used for an afghan. That was one project I was glad to see finished. Now that yarn I will never use again.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

DotS said:


> I have used Homespun on many prayer shawls and even made a Helix scarf. It took some getting used to but I do like working with it. Good Luck. Happy knitting.
> DotS


I'd love to see that Helix! Do you have a picture? I'll bet it came out beautiful. I made one using a fuzzy mohair-Acrylic worsted weight and it came out great--the fuzz hid the wraps with no problem. I imagine the Homespun worked well for that also.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

What is a Helix scarf?



Tripleransom said:


> DotS said:
> 
> 
> > I have used Homespun on many prayer shawls and even made a Helix scarf. It took some getting used to but I do like working with it. Good Luck. Happy knitting.
> ...


----------



## olsoftie (Jun 11, 2011)

I, too, love Homespun. It is so soft and makes such a snuggly baby cocoon. And I love the colors. Have always used a 13 needle or a large hook, though.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I too agree about it tangling easy, however with knitting I found it easier to work with along with using a larger crochet hook.
I knitted a scarf with it and it worked well, not great, but looks nice and cozy!


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

When I get it photographed & figure how to get it on KP, I will post it.
DotS


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey I'm so glad to see that you tried it yourself. What works for one person doesn't always work for another!


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

What is Helix and do you have a pattern you might share with me?


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

Davidann said:


> What is Helix and do you have a pattern you might share with me?


http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2011/03/14/free-pattern-the-helix-scarf.aspx

Here's the scarf. Scroll down a bit to see the download link for the pattern. Easy and very cool!


----------



## sanstew (Aug 29, 2011)

I have used it to knit and crochet scarves but I had no problems with it. It is very soft and is especially nice for prayer shawls.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Love the Helix pattern. As soon as I finish with my Christmas gifts, which, at the rate I'm going, will take me to Christmas Eve, I'd like to give it a try. I think next year I will be back to scarves and possibly simple, small shawls.


----------



## Caroljan (Sep 18, 2011)

I've used Lion Brand before, but also find it hard to work with as it does snag and pils later after several washes. It loses it's softness quickly. I have a local yarn shop where I buy most of my yarn. I love working with Alpaca, cottons, and other soft wool blends. You can also try fabric stores as they carry affordable and durable yarns. Hope this helps!


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Davidann said:


> What is Helix and do you have a pattern you might share with me?


Love your picture....really pretty colors!!


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Isn't the Helix scarf the same as the potato chip scarf that was so popular last year?


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you going to use Homespun?



Emell said:


> Love the Helix pattern. As soon as I finish with my Christmas gifts, which, at the rate I'm going, will take me to Christmas Eve, I'd like to give it a try. I think next year I will be back to scarves and possibly simple, small shawls.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have found that metal blunt tip needles Like Addi Turbos work much more smoothly using homespun than plastic or bamboo needles.


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

I believe I have been making the Helix scarf but it was by another name. I had to make a display scarf for Joann's that looks very much like this one! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

DollDreser said:


> Are you going to use Homespun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most definitely. I keep looking at it but don't have the time to search out a pattern and start using it.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

agtkathy said:


> Isn't the Helix scarf the same as the potato chip scarf that was so popular last year?


There a lot of similar patterns out there--some knit, some crocheted. The Helix has ruffles on both sides of a center strip. Some have only 1 side ruffled. All of them are beautiful.


----------



## katgee (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi, I have used Homespun on many projects. I have made several spiral scarfs for gifts and they came out beautiful. I have crocheted and knitted shrugs with Homespum and I get many copliments on them. The yarn is rather stretchy so when you are making your project cast off when you think it is long enough. When I crocheted the Shrugs I did use a l, N , or P hook and did double crochet in back loop . If you go on the Lion Brand website go into customer reviews forthe particulsr project and you get ideas . The colors of this yarn are endless. 
Kathy


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

To expand on my former comments ... I am currently knitting a vest with Homespun. Using size 10 needles ... as suggested by the label on the package, and the pattern I am using. However, I would probably feel more relaxed using a size 11 needle. (I know I could adjust pattern. Just don't want the bother of it all right now! (^= )


----------

